# Dillon Falls Bait Shop



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Does anybody know the hours of operation for the bait shop? Im headed up there in the morning and want to be on the water by 7-8 am


----------



## nethersdoug (Feb 16, 2010)

sorry that i did not see this sooner. 7 AM


----------

